

GameBoy Color Emulator in JavaScript - jgv
https://github.com/grantgalitz/GameBoy-Online

======
Klonoar
This is some incredible work. There's a few ports out there I've tried, but
this is by far the most performant yet. Definitely interested to see how
further it's taken.

I'm also interested to see where the author learned about the inner workings
of the Gameboy (i.e, if Nazar's work had any influence:
[http://imrannazar.com/GameBoy-Emulation-in-
JavaScript:-The-C...](http://imrannazar.com/GameBoy-Emulation-in-
JavaScript:-The-CPU) )

~~~
Osmose
Romhacking.net is one of the best sources for console inner workings. I've
been using for SNES internals and found everything from the official 65c816
manual to the SNES Developer Manual Nintendo used to send to devs, to text
documents with very precise timing information for the entire console. Very
VERY highly recommended.

<http://www.romhacking.net/>

~~~
daeken
Another great resource (although it's not as well-maintained as it was in days
past) is Zophar's Domain: <http://zophar.net>

I originally started using it in 1996/1997 as a place to find emulators, but
as I got more into low-level stuff, it became my go-to site for console
information. Absolutely invaluable.

------
JeremyBanks
I forked it and made some simple edits to remove the php dependency, except
when loading from URLs. This will work if you want to _host_ it locally
without php -- due to security restrictions it won't work if you just open
file://.../index.html in your browser.

<https://github.com/jeremybanks/gameboy-online>

I think the only other issue is that I probably messed up the styles a bit in
IE. I will fix that later.

~~~
JeremyBanks
Added a branch[1] with a Python script that will serve the files and handle
proxy requests. It should be just download and run[2] if you've got Python
installed.

    
    
        [1] https://github.com/jeremybanks/gameboy-online/tree/with-python-server
        [2] http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZDYxB4LZgng

------
mambodog
Also, if you haven't already seen it, JSnes (a NES emulator in JS):
<http://benfirshman.com/projects/jsnes/>

It's not as complete or as compatible as this one appears to be, but it's
still pretty cool.

------
grantg
First of all, it works perfectly in Firefox 4, since FF4 has the new Mozilla
audio API. Anyways, the "save states" is really freeze states, since it saves
the entire emulation into the offline storage, so you'll need to bump up the
usual 5 MB limit for offline storage to something like 30 MB or so.

------
mcs
I just relived the first good bit of Pokemon Red in my browser.

At nearly 100% of a core, but still.

Mad props.

------
NewHighScore
Wow! That is pretty amazing! It seems to run very well in Chrome except that I
don't have the sound working.

------
w1ntermute
Anybody know how it saves games? It'd be really cool if it used HTML5 offline
storage.

~~~
Strom
From the about dialog: "Save states are implemented through the
window.localStorage object". So yes, it uses 'HTML5 offline storage'.

